# How to print on Koozies....



## drunkswithapress (Jan 15, 2009)

I would like to know how to print on Koozies. I have a 18x18 square platen, i use plastisol inks, and cure with a heat gun. I need to know if i need a special platen, can i use plastisol inks. I don't understand how i would get it to lay flat to print on it. I've heard of collapsible ones but i'm not sure how they work besides being collapsible somehow. Can some please explain this process to me?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

collapsible koozies are just that. They are sewn together on both sides so they will flatten out. They are really nice and a sinch to print.

Regular koozies. You need a sleeve palette or need to make one. 3.75 - 4 inches wide. Slide the koozie on and flatten and print. These are tougher to print. Best to use a one color and add a tiny amount of puff additive to your ink. This way if coverage isnt the best the pufing when run through the dryer will hid any imperfections. (usually)


----------



## drunkswithapress (Jan 15, 2009)

Any good places i could get some collapsible ones? I would just like to order a few since i haven't tried it before. I'm definitely in no need of 20,0000.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Just do a goole search for wholesale collapsible koozies. Honestly I havet purchased anything in years. Maybe someone will chime in.

All I do is art now


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

koozielady.com is who I use.


----------



## drunkswithapress (Jan 15, 2009)

The premium material is polyester. I use a heat gun to cure the plastisol ink. Would this cause the koozie to melt or shrink?


----------



## Ink Buddy (Sep 29, 2008)

I print one color koozies just like I print t-shirts. I print four at a time. I have a template with the koozie outline on it and make the artwork fit it, so they fit the koozies. I also have a template with the outline of four koozies on it (big enough to see when the koozies are flattened out). I make the screen, put the outline under the screen and align it to the screen, and then I adhere the outline to the platen. I put adhesive on the the outline and that is how I get the koozies to align to the screen. I raise the screen far enough to allow the koozies to fit. The screen will be laying ON the koozies & will flatten them. I print and then dry the koozies with my flash unit, drying them to about 350° I have printed thousands of koozies this way and it works great. I did 120 yesterday in 30 minutes, plus setup and art time.



drunkswithapress said:


> I would like to know how to print on Koozies. I have a 18x18 square platen, i use plastisol inks, and cure with a heat gun. I need to know if i need a special platen, can i use plastisol inks. I don't understand how i would get it to lay flat to print on it. I've heard of collapsible ones but i'm not sure how they work besides being collapsible somehow. Can some please explain this process to me?


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Steve,

I am talking to a customer tomorrow on printing koozies, I get the printing process, but could you provide some idea on pricing out a job with and without the koozie?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## EasyShirt (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good way to do it InkBuddy. Have a job for a 1000 and was thinking about having a custom platen board made up for my rototex but your way sounds just as easy!


----------



## Kustomkoozies (Jul 3, 2014)

Just for the record the neoprene ones print much better than the fabric (some people call them foam) ones. The neoprene ones have a smoother surface area and it makes it easier to get a smooth print, and the details come out better.

Fabric ones, are cloth, and fairly rough, so a little harder.

Hope that helps.


----------



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello I was wondering what you made your outline template with?


----------

